# Echo



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

It is 1:18pm and Echo just had her first baby! She is in our bedroom with the door shut so nothing bothers her. I will check in periodically and have a final count tonight.


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

How exciting! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

She seems to be all done and doing fine. All of the little ones are tucked under her eating and she seems relaxed. I will try to get a count this evening when she decides to eat.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I got a quick count as she went to use her litter box and I counted 7 twice, so the unofficial count is 7 squirmy pinkies


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Babies! 7 healthy and happy ones! 1 day old


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Yay! I can't wait to see what kind of markings they have! So much cuteness.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

What sweethearts! They are so cute! Are you going to keep them when they get bigger?


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I will probably end up keeping a girl and adopting the others out in same sex pairs. Speaking of sex, I guess I should get ready for the game of sexing the babies haha


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

Adorable adorable adorable! I love little baby ratties.

I wish I could take a few. I must see how they turn out when they grow keep us posted!


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

2 days old I see a hooded, 2 capped with a single spot on their backs, one berk, and 3 with out markings or at least markings that I can tell.










































I edited the lighting in a couple of the pics so the markings showed up better.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Day three and one of mom enjoying some time out! I THINK we have 2 girls and 5 boys.


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Cute! It's so neat to see their markings show up and as they get bigger day by day! It's truly amazing.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I know  Maybe a bit excessive to post day by day pictures but they change so much over night. I can't wait to see what colors they turn out to be. And Echo is being such a good mommy!


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

4 days


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

So cute! they grow so fast too!


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

They really do, I have new photos I just thought I would wait a few days before posting new ones so there was more of a change


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the pics 

Mine are 9 days old today so I will post some more pics tonight that I took yesterday ;D


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Ignore me, I found the new ones you posted ;D


----------

